# Creative Door "Covering"



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I just specified and designed some fun graphics for kids room doors. We had them printed on vinyl at a large output graphics shop. They should come off without trouble when the kids outgrow them. 

You can print anything you can digitize like exotic wood grains and so forth. You can of course buy pre-printed vinyl for doors with wood grain and so forth.

I think they would get old really fast but there are some fun vinyl garage door graphics that make it look like you have an f-class fighter jet, lion, horse, race car, etc. in your garage. You could scale something for interior doors I guess. Like a bank vault door?


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

You can add some picture frame moulding to the door if you like that look.
There are so many designs to choose from. 
Then paint it out, either all the same colour or different colour.

I think it would look great. 

Good luck.


----------



## ThomasLPDNO (Jul 27, 2012)

Depending on how many doors need sprucing up and what your budget is, you can have art glass installed into your existing doors for a reasonable price. I've recently had my pantry & game room door updated with custom etchings, and my entry door updated with a beveled glass panel. Since you're putting glass in your existing door, you don't have to change out hardware or paint, etc. and get more light throughout the house.
You can do a Google search in your area to see what's available near you.
If you're looking for something to make it look a little nicer for a few bucks, I'd definitely go with "yummy mummy's" idea of the moulding to give it a nice raised panel look. It will be elegant looking, but very cheap to do yourself


----------

